# How to Buy a dSLR.



## cyberdragon007 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I started this thread to ask the respectable forum members of Digit on how to checkout a camera (after doing your home work obviously)
in the sense how check out its grip  its flaws etc etc 
please pour in your advice and experiences on how you chose your camera


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats a new question but it totally depends upon personal taste.

People love nikons grip...some like canons button placement...canons have a solid plastic body...where as nikons have a rubbert finish...

U can pick up a SLR and know yourself


----------



## Sounava (Jun 3, 2011)

You will notice "flaws" only when you have certain expectations from a camera. Try to understand what are your requirements and expectations and come to a conclusion accordingly. One which looks flawed to one person may not be a flaw to another.


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Jun 4, 2011)

why dont the new nikons(read d3100,5100) have a lcd on top like the old D70,80


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

D70, D80 were in the catagory of D90 and D7000

old models like D40, D3000, D5000, didnt have LCD on top..belive me as a new starter u wont use it.....better to get D5100 which u can tilt it upwards and see the settings if u need


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Jun 4, 2011)

do you reccomend some sites to check out cameras other than dpreview 

oh and do you know some site to check out lens prices in India ???


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

for camera reviews I check cameralabs.com and trustedreviews.com more r there I dont remember...can tell u afterwards

And for prices check jjmehta.com, smartshoppers.in


----------



## Sounava (Jun 4, 2011)

God of all info related to DSLR "cameras": dpreview.com You simply won't need any other site. 
For lens price: jjmehta.com, smartshoppers.in and flipkart.com


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounava said:


> God of all info related to DSLR "cameras": dpreview.com You simply won't need any other site.
> For lens price: jjmehta.com, smartshoppers.in and flipkart.com



he already know dpreview...he wants other then that


----------



## Sounava (Jun 4, 2011)

^ He said whether we recommend checking out some sites other than dpreview. I said I don't recommend as dpreview is the one site you will ever need for things related to DSLR bodies.


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Jun 4, 2011)

one last question does the d5100 have a built in Intervalometer ???
if not how else do you take time lapse shots
can you please post a guide or tutorial 
or atleast a link to it


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounava said:


> ^ He said whether we recommend checking out some sites other than dpreview. I said I don't recommend as dpreview is the one site you will ever need for things related to DSLR bodies.



hmmm u r right

anyways I love cameralabs review...and they have some video review too which i feel very useful...


----------



## Sounava (Jun 4, 2011)

@sujoyp: The reviews of all other sites (also the video reviews of cameralabs) are more like product walkthroughs than proper reviews. dpreview Reviews are so comprehensive, that you won't need any other review. 



cyberdragon007 said:


> one last question does the d5100 have a built in Intervalometer ???
> if not how else do you take time lapse shots
> can you please post a guide or tutorial
> or atleast a link to it


Yes D5100 incorporates a built in intervalometer. Again, dpreview comes to the rescue. Nikon D5100 Review: 7. Menus: Digital Photography Review Look at the last portion of the page. It clearly states the menu options related to intervalometer.


----------

